# Bingo-Bobo-Bozzo-Bonzo-Binky Baggins



## HLGStrider (Oct 29, 2004)

I was just reading some old posts and found a member (Bucky's) disgust at learning that in original drafts Tolkien called Frodo "Bingo." He said he would rather not have known this. I thought, 'Gosh, Bingo isn't so bad. It could've been so much worse!"

I don't even like the name Frodo too much, but imagine Bozzo Baggins! Fifi Baggins!

It could go on!


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 1, 2004)

It certainly could go on and on, but it is mind-boggling to think about it too much!  So I decided to give my brain a break, and everyone else should do the same, by voting for Elgee's cute cats.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm glad JRRT didn't keep the name Bingo. It's just not the right name for a hero that must go to the heart of an evil realm. There are worse names than Bingo though. How about MojoJojo? Frodo may not be the best name, but I can't imagine anything different. Would we feel differently about him if he was called Dylan.  Egads! Perish the thought.


P.S. I'm a cat lover, too.


----------



## baragund (Nov 2, 2004)

*Sung off-key*

_There was a farmer, had a dog, and Bingo was his name-o:

B-I-N-G-O
B-I-N-G-O
B-I-N-G-O

And Bingo was his name-o!_


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Nov 5, 2004)

There was a ring bearer and he had a problem,
and Frodo was his name-o.

F-R-O-D-O

F-R-O-D-O

F-R-O-D-O

.....and Frodo was his name-o....


----------

